# Iran ranch after hours Saturday ride...



## fatbike (Sep 12, 2014)

*Iron ranch after hours Saturday ride...*

We ride still faster the swap... We meet at NW Quimby st Portland Oregon @ lucky lab brewery at 6pm. Have beer, food and company. See you there... 

Derek

I will also be at the swap on Friday...

Sorry guys I have been out of the scene a couple months. See you at the ranch


----------



## vincev (Sep 12, 2014)

Iran???????????


----------



## Boris (Sep 12, 2014)

vincev said:


> Iran???????????




Yes! Past tense for Irun Ranch! Appropriate in this case because it's post-swap meet.


----------



## vincev (Sep 12, 2014)

idiot.........


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 13, 2014)

*Meanwhile back at the ranch...*

Why haven't you guys moved the lucky cliche to Velo yet? Their venu is awesome, u can kick your stand down INSIDE and drink. David

Ps- and bicycles.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 13, 2014)

vincev said:


> Iran???????????





Hahaha!! That would quite a swap meet Vince


----------



## fatbike (Sep 13, 2014)

Wheeled Relics said:


> Why haven't you guys moved the lucky cliche to Velo yet? Their venu is awesome, u can kick your stand down INSIDE and drink. David
> 
> Ps- and bicycles.




No food. And this is the lucky lab ride, not Velo. And Luck lab is six blocks from my place But I wouldn't mine haven't there on a different day .


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 14, 2014)

*food*



fatbike said:


> No food. And this is the lucky lab ride, not Velo. And Luck lab is six blocks from my place But I wouldn't mine haven't there on a different day .




No food. This is legit.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 15, 2014)

Wheeled Relics said:


> No food. This is legit.





No food at Velo . We have a bite to eat at Lucky


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 15, 2014)

*Food and Spirits*

“After a full belly all is poetry." -Frank_McCourt


----------



## vancruiser (Sep 18, 2014)

If'n I can stay away from the moonshine this year I'm up for a REAL ride - none of this punking out at 10PM stuff!!  Last year I spent most of Saturday in recovery mode :-/


----------



## Greg M (Sep 19, 2014)

Funny, I thought Vancruisers only drank tequila and Mexican beer...


----------

